

Why Norway Is Satisfied with Breivik’s Sentence - krigath
http://world.time.com/2012/08/27/why-norway-is-satisfied-with-breiviks-sentence/?xid=rss-topstories&utm_source=pulsenews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+time%2Ftopstories+%28TIME%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
krigath
For every 100,000 inhabitants in the US there are 743 people in prison[1]. In
Norway the figure is 73[2]. California spends 9.4% of its budget on
prisons[3], which is more than what is spent on higher education (7.1%)[4].

In Norway prison time can almost be seen as a holiday[5]; time to think about
life; time to reconsider your options in life. In California, it's the same,
but the options are mostly criminal.

In Denmark, Sweden and Finland, the average reoffend rate is 30 per cent[6].
In Norway it is 20 per cent[6]. In California the corresponding figure is
65.1% [6][7].

I think it is time for a reform: [http://www.laprogressive.com/prison-
industrial-complex-calif...](http://www.laprogressive.com/prison-industrial-
complex-california/)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incarceration_in_the_United_Sta...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incarceration_in_the_United_States)

[2]
[http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_stats.php?a...](http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_stats.php?area=all&category=wb_poprate)

[3] [http://www.laprogressive.com/prison-industrial-complex-
calif...](http://www.laprogressive.com/prison-industrial-complex-california/)

[4]
[http://www.ebudget.ca.gov/StateAgencyBudgets/6013/agency.htm...](http://www.ebudget.ca.gov/StateAgencyBudgets/6013/agency.html)

[5]
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1384308/Norw...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1384308/Norways-
controversial-cushy-prison-experiment--catch-UK.html)

[6] [http://www.whatthefolly.com/2012/01/03/californias-
recidivis...](http://www.whatthefolly.com/2012/01/03/californias-recidivism-
rate-drops-but-remains-one-of-the-nations-highest/)

[7]
[http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Adult_Research_Branch/Research_Docume...](http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Adult_Research_Branch/Research_Documents/ARB_FY_0607_Recidivism_Report_\(11-23-11\).pdf)

------
Alehins
"That’s how it should work. That’s staying true to our principles and the best
evidence that he hasn’t changed society."

These are the words I was happy to hear.

